# SERIES THREAD: Round Two - Sacramento Kings vs. Dallas Mavericks



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=5><font color=purple>Sacramento Kings</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=blue>Dallas Mavericks</font></font></center>


<center> *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_
 *VS* 

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
Bobby Jackson*
</center>
<center><font color=red>*Sacramento (0-0) Dallas (0-0)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*GO KINGS!!!*  

:twave: 
:twave:
:twave:
:twave:
:twave:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings in five


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*a favor*

Hey Kings-do us Blazer fans a favor!










the Mavs!

Thank you! 'preciate it!


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

*my guess is*

The Mavericks will win at least 5 and possibly 6 games. It should be an exciting series to watch, in a nail-biting sort of way. :grinning:

*Ack! :no: What a huge typo. I'm embarrassed. I really meant that the Kings would emerge the winners, but the series would go 5 or 6 games. Actually, now, I'm having my doubts. This series will probably go the full 7 games, and I think the outcome is very much up in the air*


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

The day has arrived. Go Kings!


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

GO KINGS....

I see the series going 4-2 KINGS!!


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I wanna see these teams play a game with no defense and just run I could see both going over 150 Not that it would ever happen


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Game one won by the Kings! Nice show. I love to see Cuban lose! I wonder why.... :grinning:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: a favor*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> Hey Kings-do us Blazer fans a favor!
> 
> 
> ...


3 more to go!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

ITS OVER! ITS OVER! 4 Mavericks score 20+ but no match for the depth of the Kings. I can't wait for Kings Spurs.
:thinking:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Guess last night killed this thread!!!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/kings 



> Bobby Jackson Injury Update
> 
> May, 9 SACRAMENTO, CA ---- Sacramento Kings guard Bobby Jackson, winner of this year’s NBA Sixth Man of the Year Award, suffered an injury to his right cheekbone in the Kings’ 132-110 loss to the Dallas Mavericks last night in Game 2 of their best-of-seven Western Conference Semifinals playoff series. X-rays, performed by team physician Dr. Richard Marder today at the UC Davis Medical Center, confirmed a non-displaced orbital fracture. Although the injury will take three to four weeks to heal, Jackson is cleared to play.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Guess last night killed this thread!!!!!


:buddies: :buddies: :buddies: :buddies: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Where has the kings fans gone?


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

If the Kings win today, will they stay in Texas, or will they fly back to Sacramento?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>comptons</b>!
> If the Kings win today, will they stay in Texas, or will they fly back to Sacramento?


I heard on the radio that they packed for more than one day and if they win they will go right to san antonio


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> I heard on the radio that they packed for more than one day and if they win they will go right to san antonio


Ok, thanks. That's the way I'd play it too. No need to make a trip back to Cali when you have to play in San Antonio Monday.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Guess Yall over packed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!! :rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Guess Yall over packed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yup, Kings were a Chris Webber injury from holding the Championship Trophy about 3 weeks from now, and a Peja injury away last year. But, they were also a couple of missed ft's away last year from overcoming the most biased officiating in a playoff series ever. 

01-02 = Robbed
02-03 = Unlucky
03-04 = World Champions
04-05 = Should be competing for their 4th straight, but only to be dethroned by my Bulls!

BTW- It was good win for the Mavs. At least the refs didn't decide this series. Mavs were just the better team tonight. I'll be pulling for you guys to upset the Spurs. I love Spurs, but you guys are big underdogs when you shouldn't be. Typically, Sir Charles said, they should throw Kings or Mavs a parade if they win more than one game against San Antonio. Good Luck!


----------



## Mavsin5 (Apr 19, 2003)

:buddies: :buddies: :cheers: :fire: 
:rock: :cheers: :buddies: 
Sacramento Kings :rocket:


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

You guys should spend less time rubbing it in to a team you barely beat without the most talented player in the NBA; and more time worring about the team that has all the confidence in the World right now for dethroning the 3 time World Champs.


----------



## Nikihotgirl (Apr 13, 2003)

What happen?, I thought the kings were going to host the 2003 NBA Finals!


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nikihotgirl</b>!
> What happen?, I thought the kings were going to host the 2003 NBA Finals!


 Oh brother!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>comptons</b>!
> You guys should spend less time rubbing it in to a team you barely beat without the most talented player in the NBA; and more time worring about the team that has all the confidence in the World right now for dethroning the 3 time World Champs.


You should know, the Kings were the one that was rubbing it in our face that they can beat us W/O webber, and there as talented as they are W/O webber.....:sigh:


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nikihotgirl</b>!
> What happen?, I thought the kings were going to host the 2003 NBA Finals!


They lost to the Mavs in game 7. See what happed was when time ran out in the 4th quarter of game 7, the Mavs had more points on the board, which was what determined the winner. And because of them having four victories instead of the Kings’ three, it meant they get to progress to the WCF’s. You see the series was best out of seven, meaning whomever won four games, simply prevail the series. So to answer your question, that’s what happened to Sacramento. It’s quite simple really.


----------



## jr. magician (May 19, 2003)

^^^comptons, u from compton or what? lol i like ur humor


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> 
> 
> You should know, the Kings were the one that was rubbing it in our face that they can beat us W/O webber, and there as talented as they are W/O webber.....:sigh:


Well, they did beat you without Webber. And, Nelly said, once Webber went out the talent level was even between the teams, and it was anybodys series.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

*Tristan*

I don't know who said that the Kings could beat the Lakers without Webber: maybe for a game or two, but not for a whole series. Something tells me you are imagined this latest grievance. As much trouble as they had against the Mavs without CWebb, the Kings would never have won a 7-game series against either the Lakers or Spurs without CWebb. Having a big man in the post is even more crucial when playing a half-court offense, as both the Lakers and Spurs play.


----------



## carrotz (Mar 30, 2003)

why is this thread still stickied to the top of the board? It's been about 6 weeks since anyone replied to it. (which is me, right now.)I could be wrong, but i think the season ended a while back.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hello?


----------

